# Daiwa Grand Wave 5000BR?



## reelworks (Jan 13, 2009)

How are these for tossing bait in the surf? I'm looking for a match for my 11' 4" Sealine rod, rated at 10 oz. 
There's one on eBay now, http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230580325644&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT,
I was thinking of giving one a shot? It's between this and the newer all metal Sealine Black BRI 5500. I have some concerns about corrosion on the newer all metal reel. I've been using several Emblem X 4500 and 5000 sized reels for years, I like the spool design and just thought the bait runner feature would come in handy when tossing big baits to stripers?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I purchased one of these reels year ago, and for the most part enoyed my short time with it. It's not I light reel, and matched with my St. Croix 10'6 it performed very well. This type of reel is considered a "Big Pit" in the UK, but goes by the name Daiwa Infinity overseas. Big Pit refers to the spool size, and are designed for long casting. It's not a Top Notch Distance reel, but it's better than anything else you will find sold over here. BTW, they're built like a tank... 

Let me say this.. You can find a similar reel (Daiwa Emblem 5000t) that will perform as well but it wont have the baitrunner...




reelworks said:


> How are these for tossing bait in the surf? I'm looking for a match for my 11' 4" Sealine rod, rated at 10 oz.
> There's one on eBay now, http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230580325644&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT,
> I was thinking of giving one a shot? It's between this and the newer all metal Sealine Black BRI 5500. I have some concerns about corrosion on the newer all metal reel. I've been using several Emblem X 4500 and 5000 sized reels for years, I like the spool design and just thought the bait runner feature would come in handy when tossing big baits to stripers?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> I purchased one of these reels year ago, and for the most part enoyed my short time with it. It's not I light reel, and matched with my St. Croix 10'6 it performed very well. This type of reel is considered a "Big Pit" in the UK, but goes by the name Daiwa Infinity overseas. Big Pit refers to the spool size, and are designed for long casting. It's not a Top Notch Distance reel,* but it's better than anything else you will find sold over here*Let me say this.. You can find a similar reel (Daiwa Emblem 5000t) that will perform as well but it wont have the baitrunner...


Must disagree, the new Daiwa Emblem Pro A weighs less, forward tapered, and better distance.


----------



## reelworks (Jan 13, 2009)

Aren't all of the big baitrunner reels heavy? The newer Daiwa Sealine Black and the Grand Wave 5000BR are both about the same weight, so is the Shimano Baitrunner 6500. I never worried much about reel weight when bait fishing. When I fish lures, I use smaller, lighter rods and reels. 
I fished for years using a Daiwa GS9 and a 9000C, so weight isn't too much of a concern to me.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

dsurf said:


> Must disagree, the new Daiwa Emblem Pro A weighs less, forward tapered, and better distance.


Im not sure I totally buy into that whole Forward vs reverse tapered hype.. I dont think the distance will be any different and I bet you $1 that the GR is built better..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

reelworks said:


> Aren't all of the big baitrunner reels heavy? The newer Daiwa Sealine Black and the Grand Wave 5000BR are both about the same weight, so is the Shimano Baitrunner 6500. I never worried much about reel weight when bait fishing. When I fish lures, I use smaller, lighter rods and reels.
> I fished for years using a Daiwa GS9 and a 9000C, so weight isn't too much of a concern to me.


No not all the baitrunners are almost 30oz.. Some of the Shimano "Baitrunners" are as much as 7oz lighter. However I agree with you I think too much has been put into reel weight especially when it's bait fishing..


----------



## reelworks (Jan 13, 2009)

Shimano may be lighter but only if you compare the 4500 to the 5000BR or Sealine Black 5500 BRi, I have an older Shimano 6500B and it's pretty heavy, even for a graphite reel. My Shimano 6500B weighs in at 31.7 oz on a scale, loaded with 30lb Suffix braid. The Sealine weighs only 23 oz, and the 5000BR only 28 oz, the same as a GS-9. 
I actually tried the new Shimano Baitrunner reels, but had two explode on me after only a month. My 6000 locked up and felt like the gears shattered inside on the first fish I hooked, I sent it back, they charged me $35 to return it under warranty and then sent me an 8000 to replace it with. The 8000 forced me to buy a bigger rod, which I rarely used, when I moved it to a 10' surf pole last spring, it lasted only two weeks before it too locked up, this one jammed up tight then spun free inside. They again charged me $35 to return it and I got another one back, new in the box which I promptly sold. After that ordeal with Shimano, I started to upgrade every Shimano reel I have to Daiwa. I bought several of the newer Daiwa Exceler and Coastal model reels to replaced my Spheros and Stradic models. All but one surf reel was already Daiwa. I got lucky and scored a new old stock Emblem X 4500 on eBay for $90 new in the box. I had both Emblem X and Emblem Z models but I like the X series better, I had a few Z reels with bad front bearings, the X models are pretty much maintenance free.
My 40 year old Daiwa is still going strong after all these years, its cosmetically challenged but still works like new.

I missed that eBay sale, I got home too late to bid. I looked around online and the only other one I found for sale is in the UK, for $471 US money plus shipping to the states. I did notice they also have a China made Tournament model for about half that price but it looks more like the newer Emcast series then the Grand Wave or Emblem reels.


----------

